# F@h Autostart-Script für openSUSE/ (X)ubuntu gesucht!?



## JayxG (9. Oktober 2009)

*F@h Autostart-Script für openSUSE/ (X)ubuntu gesucht!?*

Hallo,

wie der Titel es bereits vermuten lässt, suche ich ein Script- um einen Folding@home- Linux-SMP-Clienten automatisch mit dem Hochfahren des OS-  mitzustarten.

    Die (in meinem Fall) installierte openSUSE 10.3 64-bit läuft in einem VMware          Server. 
Das starten des F@h- Clienten erfolgt momentan über das          _Gnome-Terminal_ mit folgenden Eingaben::~> cd fah​:~/fah> ./fah6​Wäre es zudem möglich den anschliessend startenden FahCore_a2.exe(n), eine  höhere Priorität bzw. einen höheren Nice-Wert dauerhaft zuzuweisen (ähnlich  der Win-Prioritätsänderung mithilfe von PriFinitty 2)?

    Normal starten die vier Fahcore- exe´n(der SMP ist ja ein          Multicore-Client) mit einem Nice-Wert von [19]. Momentan ändere ich      diesen Wert auf [-6] ab, was eine stabilere Performance des     Clienten  mit sich bringt.

Freue mich schon auf Eure Antworten 

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

PS: Habt Nachsicht- arbeite erst seit knapp einer halben Woche mit diesem (wie ich bereits feststellen musste) tollen OS 
__________________


EDIT: der Grundgedanke dieses Themas soll darin liegen, möglichst jedem (ob er nun ein Windows- oder Linux-basierendes OS nutzt) eine einfache und leicht verständliche Methode, zum automatischen starten des F@h-Linux-Clienten(oder auch andere progs) näher zu bringen


----------



## Bauer87 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: F@h Autostart-Script für openSUSE 10.3 (64-bit) gesucht!*

Unter System-> Einstellungen-> Startprogramme kannst du bei Gnome festlegen, was gestartet werden soll. Das ist dann allerdings User-Seitig. Ich crunshe über BOINC, das startet sich nach der Installation mit eigenem User bei jedem Start automatisch.

Was exe-Dateien auf nem Linux-System sollen, verstehe ich gerade nicht. Nice-Werte könntest du aber ändern, indem du ein Script schreibst, das nach dem Start das macht, was du sonst automatisch tust. Allerdings ist es schon sinnvoll, Programmen, die im Hintergrund ungenutzte Rechenzeit nutzen sollen, mit hohem Nice laufen zu lassen.


----------



## JayxG (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: F@h Autostart-Script für openSUSE 10.3 (64-bit) gesucht!*



Bauer87 schrieb:


> Unter System-> Einstellungen-> Startprogramme kannst du bei Gnome festlegen, was gestartet werden soll.


meinst du im YaST-Kontrollzentrum?





Bauer87 schrieb:


> Was exe-Dateien auf nem Linux-System sollen, verstehe ich gerade nicht.


hatte ich anfangs auch gedacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bauer87 schrieb:


> Nice-Werte könntest du aber ändern, indem du ein Script schreibst, das nach dem Start das macht, was du sonst automatisch tust.


Wie würde so ein Script aussehen? Linux ist für mich (noch) Neuland^^ 





Bauer87 schrieb:


> Allerdings ist es schon sinnvoll, Programmen, die im Hintergrund ungenutzte Rechenzeit nutzen sollen, mit hohem Nice laufen zu lassen.


der hohe Nice (19) entspricht doch einer sehr niedrigen Priorität, während (-20) einer sehr hohen Priorität entspricht, oder?


----------



## nfsgame (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: F@h Autostart-Script für openSUSE 10.3 (64-bit) gesucht!*

Wie ist das denn unter Xubuntu? 

Nur so zur ergänzung, das muss man ins terminal eingeben:

```
cd fah
./fah6
```

Sry, blind .


----------



## JayxG (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: F@h Autostart-Script für openSUSE 10.3 (64-bit) gesucht!*

   habs mal ein bisschen kenntlicher gemacht^^


----------



## Bauer87 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: F@h Autostart-Script für openSUSE 10.3 (64-bit) gesucht!*

In der ersten Zeile steht folgendes:

```
#!/bin/sh
```
Danach die Befehle, die du zum Umnicen brauchst. Das liest du am besten bei UU nach, denn worüber die die entsprechenden Prozesse identifizierst, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Normalerweise lagert man Folding - wie gesagt - auf einen Benutzer aus. Dann ist das einfach.
Shell/nice ? Wiki ? ubuntuusers.de

Wo Suse den Autostarter versteckt hat, kann ich aber nicht sagen. Ich weiß, dass die so ein komisches Konfigurationsmenü haben, aber das ist mir fast so fremd wie Windows XD.


----------



## JayxG (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: F@h Autostart-Script für openSUSE 10.3 (64-bit) gesucht!*



Bauer87 schrieb:


> In der ersten Zeile steht folgendes:
> 
> ```
> #!/bin/sh
> ...



cool, danke für den Link Das Umnicen klappt somit schon mal- hab allerdings, bei der Suche nach dem Autostarter noch keinen Erfolg gehabt.



Bauer87 schrieb:


> Wo Suse den Autostarter versteckt hat, kann ich aber nicht sagen. Ich weiß, dass die so ein komisches Konfigurationsmenü haben, aber das ist mir fast so fremd wie Windows XD.



... ein komisches, und äusserst verwirrendes Configmenü   

Wäre das mit dem "Autostarter" unter (X)ubuntu einfacher, bzw. wie würde es hier aussehen? (ist nur für den Fall, wenn dieses Configmenü mich noch in den "Wahnsinn" treibt^^)


----------



## Bauer87 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: F@h Autostart-Script für openSUSE/ (X)ubuntu gesucht!?*

Ne andere Distro würde ich wegen so was nicht installieren. Guck einfach mal in der Hilfe. Da wird schon was zu automatischem Start stehen.

Bei (normalem) Xfce geht man z.B. auf "Einstellungen" -> "Automatisch gestartete Anwendungen". Dort klickt man dann auf "Hinzufügen" und gibt anschließend den gewünschten Befehl ein. (In deinem Fall halt den Pfad zu deinem Script.)


----------



## rebel4life (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: F@h Autostart-Script für openSUSE/ (X)ubuntu gesucht!?*

Versuchs mal mit nicht graphisch als Suchbegriff, sollte sogar über die rc.conf gehen (sofern Ubuntu sowas verwendet).


----------



## JayxG (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: F@h Autostart-Script für openSUSE/ (X)ubuntu gesucht!?*

habs mal über die boot.local probiert...


```
Per Konsole/Terminal- als root
vi /etc/init.d/boot.local
Enter drücken und mit a betätigen (um Änderungen in der Datei vorzunehmen)
```

...konnte diese allerdings noch nicht zu einem Starten von F@h bewegen 

Hab daher (vorerst),  über das Desktop- Kontextmenü einen Starter von Fah angelegt. Als Befehl verwende ich hier:
/home/_username_/fah/./fah6

...jetzt muss ich es nur noch iwie der boot.local beibringen, entweder den Starter (befindet sich auf dem Desktop) oder die fah6- direkt mitzustarten...


----------



## Julian Kruck (18. November 2009)

*AW: F@h Autostart-Script für openSUSE/ (X)ubuntu gesucht!?*

Hey, hab jetz bissal rumdoktort, aber ich komm ned weiter...
ich schaffs zwar fah6 starten zu lassn, aber erstens ohne terminal fenster, zweitens ladet er keine kerne, also funktioniert praktisch nicht. 
man kann mittels sitzungen ein programm starten lassen, nur bräuchte man nur noch die richtigen parameter dass des teil im terminal startet und dazu auch richtig läuft. hat iwer ne idee?
wie oben genannt hab ich den befehl benutzt: /home/username/fah/./fah6
aber startet halt nur immer fah6 und kein fenster...
ach ja, das ganze bezieht sich auf open suse 10.3

edit:
mit /home/username/cd fah/./fah6 werden zwar 4 kerne gestartet, sind jedoch 78er, und es werkelt auch nur einer...
sag mal kennt sich hier keiner mit linux aus?


----------



## JayxG (18. November 2009)

*AW: F@h Autostart-Script für openSUSE/ (X)ubuntu gesucht!?*



Julian Kruck schrieb:


> Hey, hab jetz bissal rumdoktort, aber ich komm ned weiter...
> ich schaffs zwar fah6 starten zu lassn, aber erstens ohne terminal fenster, zweitens ladet er keine kerne, also funktioniert praktisch nicht.
> man kann mittels sitzungen ein programm starten lassen, nur bräuchte man nur noch die richtigen parameter dass des teil im terminal startet und dazu auch richtig läuft. hat iwer ne idee?
> wie oben genannt hab ich den befehl benutzt: /home/username/fah/./fah6
> ...


Hi Julian,
hab das ganze auch schon probiert gehabt ... werde mal kurz mein Vorgehen schildern:

... zuerst die fah6 im Kontextmenü(rechte Maustaste) unter "Eigenschaften/ Öffnen mit" mit dem Terminal verknüpft- und anschliessend die fah6 den Sitzungen hinzugefügt. Die fah6 wurde beim darauffolgenden Neustart mitgestartet, alldgs. (wie auch bei Julian) ohne Terminalfenster ... mit dem Starter, den ich mir angelegt hatte- vom Typ "Desktop-Konfigurationsdatei" hatte ich auch keinen Erfolg, da diese unter den Sitzungen nicht als Programm anerkannt- und somit auch nicht gestartet wird ... 

Daher schliesse ich mich deinem Apell an die Linuxer an


> hat iwer ne idee?


PS:





Julian Kruck schrieb:


> edit:
> mit /home/username/cd fah/./fah6 werden zwar 4 kerne gestartet, sind jedoch 78er, und es werkelt auch nur einer...


... hast du in der client.cfg- unter dem Punkt -_extra parms_ den -_smp_ flag eingetragen?


----------



## Julian Kruck (18. November 2009)

*AW: F@h Autostart-Script für openSUSE/ (X)ubuntu gesucht!?*



JayxG schrieb:


> PS:... hast du in der client.cfg- unter dem Punkt -_extra parms_ den -_smp_ flag eingetragen?



jo hab ich! läuft ja auch wenn ichs selber starte wobei ich festgestellt habe, wenn man das so startet, dann wird komplett ein neuer kern und projekt ins überverzeichniss geladen...wenn ma da jetz was an der client.cfg ändert, könnte es funzen...bin grad mal am ausprobiern

edit: ja der läuuuuuuuuuft! juhe! allerdings ohne fenster, muss jetz mal beobachten ob die log.txt mitschreibt...
ich melde mich bald wieder (juhu! endlich)


----------



## Julian Kruck (18. November 2009)

*AW: F@h Autostart-Script für openSUSE/ (X)ubuntu gesucht!?*

Jup wunderbar! fortschritt muss man halt dann immer mittels log.txt aufrufen, aber so funktionierts bis jetzt
probiers du auch mal! unter sitzungen, neues Startprogramm hinzufügen, befehl: /home/username/cd fah/./fah6, name und komment wie du willst und alles was im ordner fah ist in den übergeordneten ordner kopieren und nötigenfalls ersetzen...
bis jetz klappts, mal schaun was passiert wenns an eine neue wu geht...bin scho bei 90% also kann ich bald berichten


----------



## JayxG (18. November 2009)

*AW: F@h Autostart-Script für openSUSE/ (X)ubuntu gesucht!?*



Julian Kruck schrieb:


> edit: ja der läuuuuuuuuuft! juhe! allerdings ohne fenster, muss jetz mal beobachten ob die log.txt mitschreibt...
> ich melde mich bald wieder (juhu! endlich)





Julian Kruck schrieb:


> Jup wunderbar! fortschritt muss man halt dann immer mittels log.txt aufrufen, aber so funktionierts bis jetzt


 ... hab es bei meinem Versuch- mit HFM unter dem Host-OS ausgelesen. Da kann man dann auch über das Kontextmenü- auf die Client files und die logfile zugreifen 

PS: Das einzige was mich an dem nicht vorhandenen Terminalfenster stört, dass ich somit die GFlops Performance nicht mehr sehen kann (diese steht leider nur im Terminal, aber nicht in der logfile   ) ... aber des is eigtl. Nebensache- hauptsache ist das der Folding- Client rennt^^


----------



## Julian Kruck (18. November 2009)

*AW: F@h Autostart-Script für openSUSE/ (X)ubuntu gesucht!?*

Jup, der läuft einwandfrei bei mir ja endlich gschafft hehe, was ma ned alles bewerkstelligen kann wenn ma daheim bleibt wegen stirnhöhlen entzündung naja, kopfweh hab i tz mega, aber hat sich gelohnt
nur das auslesen bring ich nicht auf die reihe...aber macht nix, so wies ausschaut krieg ich sowieso immer die gleichen projekte(von der punktezahl) her und brauch für nen frame so 6min...weiß jetz ned genau wie viel ppd des sind, aber mit meim intel hab i damals 17min brauch, und projekte sind ziemlich gleich groß...also is scho ne deutliche steigerung jetz drin
@jaygx: hast du das gleiche nachvollziehn können? würdest du dann ein ausführliches tuturial schreim? glaub da sind ne menge interessiert, aber ich kann sowas ned so gut reicht wenn dann unten steht, erstellt durch jaygx und julian kruck, oder sowas ähnliches


----------



## Nugget100 (24. November 2009)

*AW: F@h Autostart-Script für openSUSE/ (X)ubuntu gesucht!?*

Hallo Julian Kruck

Nen kleinen Tip am Rande 

Es gibt für Benutzer eine art Autostart mit dem sich Scripte starten lassen. Die Erstellung des Scriptes oder des Befehls mit seinen Optionen unterliegt rein dem Benutzer wie ,wo und wann er das will. Um die Hirachie zu verstehen muss man auch hier wissen wie Linux bootet und welche Abläufe dazu gehören .Dies ist recht Komplex und erfodert viel  Hintergrundwissen das man auf die schnelle so nicht einfach in einem Thread/Post erklären kann.Autostart ist bei Linux nicht gleich Autostart !.Auch hier Unterscheidet Linux feine Differenzen !. Der Haupt Übeltäter oder das Haupt Programm dazu nennt sich CRON .
Cron ist in der Lage nach einem bestimmten Schemata funktionen ,Befehle und Scripts auszuführen 

Eine Wiki Seite dazu hab ich auf die Schnelle gefunden :

cron ? Wikipedia

http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Linux-Kompendium:_crontab

Dies erspart dir dann die mühselige Anbindung in den Bootvorgang zum Linux einzugreifen und es entsprechend einzubinden. 
Die Konfiguration wie wo und was du machen willst unterliegt deinen Einstellungen zu deinem Problem. Oftmals reicht es aus in der entsprechenden Konfig Datei des entsprechenden Programmes die gewünschten Änderungen vorzunehmen und es dann mittels Cron zu starten. Diese Prozedur ist gängige vorgehendsweise auch bei Servern unter Linux !. Entsprechende Hinweise wo welches Programm wo welche Dateien ablegt oder zugreift um sich zu konfigurieren ,hängt davon ab welche Rechte es braucht und in welchem Runlevel es arbeiten soll bzw. Rechte benötigt . Auch hier ist es ratsam sich mit dem Datei und Rechtesystem von Linux vertraut zu machen. Es ist also nicht getan einfach eine Datei irgendwo hinzukopieren einige Zeilen zu ändern und hoffen das es das erledigt was man will. Linux ist hier zu Komplex gegenüber Windows . Denn nicht umsonst existieren viele Lib`s , sharable und unsharable Dateien & Verzeichnisse und es gibt ein entsprechendes Managment System das alle Pakete ( mehr oder weniger) Verwaltet. Zugegeben man muss jetzt nicht alle Pakete auswendig wissen wie sie sich letztendlich Installieren und wohin sie Ihre Dateien hinkopieren. Aber zumindest mit den Programmen womit  man arbeitet sollte man zuminidest wissen was man tut. Schnell ist da mal nen "Knoten" drinn und man weis nicht wie man das Problem beheben kann, sucht sich dann im Internet nen "Wolf" und kommt nicht weiter. 

Dies sollte keine Belehrung sein oder hier generell Negativ gemeint . Soll lediglich als Tip gedacht sein nix weiter.


----------



## Nugget100 (24. November 2009)

*AW: F@h Autostart-Script für openSUSE 10.3 (64-bit) gesucht!*



Bauer87 schrieb:


> In der ersten Zeile steht folgendes:
> 
> ```
> #!/bin/sh
> ...



Hallo Bauer87 

Es kann auch folgendes als Anfang  in einem Script stehen:

```
#!/bin/bash
```
In Linux unterscheidet man mehre shells und jede Shell unterliegt anderen gegebenheiten.Dies Variiert auch von Distribution zu Distribution.  Die gebräuchlichsten sind so die beiden die hier erwähnt wurden. Man könnte nun ins detail gehen ,aber das würde zu weit gehen und daher belasse ich es bei dem Hinweis/Tip am Rande.

Greez Nugget.

 PS : Als Anfänger hätte mich wegen der übersichtlichkeit eher Debian genommen anstelle Suse bei so einem Vorgehen ,aber jeder entscheidet  selber wie er letztendlich was und wo will.


----------



## JayxG (24. November 2009)

*AW: F@h Autostart-Script für openSUSE/ (X)ubuntu gesucht!?*

Hallo Nugget100,
ich drängel mich mal vor 


Nugget100 schrieb:


> ... Um die Hirachie zu verstehen muss man auch hier wissen wie Linux bootet und welche Abläufe dazu gehören .Dies ist recht Komplex und erfodert viel  Hintergrundwissen das man auf die schnelle so nicht einfach in einem Thread/Post erklären kann.


und da genau liegt  das eigtl. Problem- erst einmal genau zu verstehen wie sich das bei "unixartigen BS" verhält ... gerade aus dem Grund, da viele vorher fast ausschliesslich mit Windows ihre Erfahrungen gesammelt haben und Linux- in diesem Fall als "Mittel zum Zweck" dient


Nugget100 schrieb:


> Autostart ist bei Linux nicht gleich Autostart !.Auch hier Unterscheidet Linux feine Differenzen !. Der Haupt Übeltäter oder das Haupt Programm dazu nennt sich CRON .
> Cron ist in der Lage nach einem bestimmten Schemata funktionen ,Befehle und Scripts auszuführen
> 
> Eine Wiki Seite dazu hab ich auf die Schnelle gefunden :
> ...


das Problem in dem Fall der fah6 ist- das es zwar eine .cfg gibt, diese alldgs. die Parameter bzw. flags für den Clienten bestimmt (z.B. Name, Team, Checkpts. Intervall-Zeit usw.) ... hier mal ein screen des
f@h Ordners mit all seinen Dateien (im work-Ordner werden die WU-abhängigen Dateien gespeichert) bzw. eine kurze Erläuterung zum starten des F@h-Clienten ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... nach den Eingaben (üblicherweise über das Terminal) wird die fah6 anschliessend mit den Daten aus der client.cfg ausgeführt- der passende FahCore ermittelt, und dieser dementsprechend gestartet [bei Linux-distris- für SMP der FahCore_a2 (4x) bzw. beim UniClient der FahCore_78 (1x)]


Nugget100 schrieb:


> Entsprechende Hinweise wo welches Programm wo welche Dateien ablegt oder zugreift um sich zu konfigurieren ,hängt davon ab welche Rechte es braucht und in welchem Runlevel es arbeiten soll bzw. Rechte benötigt . Auch hier ist es ratsam sich mit dem Datei und Rechtesystem von Linux vertraut zu machen.


hättest du hierzu zufällig einen link?





Nugget100 schrieb:


> Es ist also nicht getan einfach eine Datei irgendwo hinzukopieren einige Zeilen zu ändern und hoffen das es das erledigt was man will. Linux ist hier zu Komplex gegenüber Windows .





Nugget100 schrieb:


> Schnell ist da mal nen "Knoten" drinn und man weis nicht wie man das Problem beheben kann, sucht sich dann im Internet nen "Wolf" und kommt nicht weiter.


und bei diesen "Knoten" weiss man teilweise noch nicht einmal- aufgrd. der Komplexität und dem (noch) fehlenden Wissen, nach was man letzlich wirklich suchen soll 





Nugget100 schrieb:


> Dies sollte keine Belehrung sein oder hier generell Negativ gemeint . Soll lediglich als Tip gedacht sein nix weiter.


und für diese Art von Hilfe ist man auch sehr dankbar  ... jeder Tip und Ratschlag führt ja zu einem besseren Verständnis und einen Schritt weiter zum gewünschten Ergebnis





Nugget100 schrieb:


> PS : Als Anfänger hätte mich wegen der übersichtlichkeit eher Debian genommen anstelle Suse bei so einem Vorgehen ,aber jeder entscheidet selber wie er letztendlich was und wo will.


hatte zwischenzeitlich auch mal Debian 5.03 versucht, da ich alldgs. ziemliche Probleme mit der Ordnerfreigabe hatte (diese aber zur komfortableren Überwachung des SMP-Clienten benötige) wurde die distri recht schnell "verworfen" ... bei der Suse reicht da ein hinzufügen zur Windows-Domänenmitgliedschaft bzw. die passende Freigabe über YAST

MfG Basti


----------



## Bauer87 (25. November 2009)

*AW: F@h Autostart-Script für openSUSE/ (X)ubuntu gesucht!?*

Suse enthält das Paket „boinc-client”. Sollte es nicht am einfachsten sein, BOINC zu installieren und dort F@H hinzuzufügen?


----------



## Nugget100 (25. November 2009)

*AW: F@h Autostart-Script für openSUSE/ (X)ubuntu gesucht!?*



JayxG schrieb:


> Hallo Nugget100,
> ich drängel mich mal vor und da genau liegt  das eigtl. Problem- erst einmal genau zu verstehen wie sich das bei "unixartigen BS" verhält ... gerade aus dem Grund, da viele vorher fast ausschliesslich mit Windows ihre Erfahrungen gesammelt haben und Linux- in diesem Fall als "Mittel zum Zweck" dient
> das Problem in dem Fall der fah6 ist- das es zwar eine .cfg gibt, diese alldgs. die Parameter bzw. flags für den Clienten bestimmt (z.B. Name, Team, Checkpts. Intervall-Zeit usw.) ... hier mal ein screen des
> f@h Ordners mit all seinen Dateien (im work-Ordner werden die WU-abhängigen Dateien gespeichert) bzw. eine kurze Erläuterung zum starten des F@h-Clienten ...
> ...



Hallo Basti 

Es mag jetzt vielleicht ein klein wenig überzogen klingen ,ist aber DEFINITIV nicht so gemeint. wenn man sich darüber den Kopf zerbrechen will wie wo und was ,ist es das beste sich Linteratur zu Beschaffen. Da gibt es kein wenn und aber wieso und warum ,da steht alles SCHWARZ AUF WEIß auf Papierseiten niedergeschrieben was man wissen will. 

Zu meinen ersten Posting in deinem Problem nenne ich dir mal ein Buch das du dir anschaffen solltest. Ich weis Lesen ist nicht jedermanns stärke und viele sind auch zu faul sich ein Buch mal zu beschaffen und darin zu schmökern. Jedenfalls bin ich einer aus der IT Welt der alten Schule und damals war Literatur Pflicht ,anderes gab es damals noch nicht so wie heute !. Ausserdem ziehe ich es immer vor in PAPIERFORM Informationen zu besitzen ,das erspart ne menge Zeitverlust und arbeit. Vor allem wenn man mittlerweile nicht mehr genau weis wo man im Internet danach suchen muss !. Ich hab hier schonmal das Buch erwähnt abr ich tus nochmal: 

Titel: Linux das Distributionsunabhängige Handbuch 
Autoren: Johannes Plötner und Steffen Wenzel 
Verlag: Galileo Computing /Galileo Press
ISBN 978-3-8362-1090-4
Das Buch umfasst ca. 1200 Seiten und 2 DVD`s auf denen unter anderem auch zur Anwendung von Ubuntu Video Lernmaterial enthalten ist. Zudem sind auch viele Distributionen dabei um sich auch einen Überblick zu verschaffen über die vielfalt der Distributionen ( Opensuse 10.2,Gentoo,Ubuntu,Slckware,Knoppix ,etc.) 

Preis 39.90 Euro 

Jeder fängt mit neuem Betriebsystem immer klein an. Dazu Literatur zu haben und bei Problemen Nachzuschlagen ist heutzutage fast unverzichtbar. 
Bei Windows hast auch du klein angefangen mit dem Mauszeiger auf dem Desktop rumgespielt und das eine oder andere angeklickt um zu wissen was passiert. So kommst auch du nicht drum herum sich mit deiner ausgewählten Distribution zu Befassen. Je nachdem wie "lernfähig" du bist wirst du damit dein Problem in den Griff kriegen . Das kann in 1-2 Tagen sein aber auch in 4 Monaten je nachdem wie du dich bei der "problembehebung" verhälst. 

Bedenke eine Windoof 7 "Basic" Version kostet schon ca. 70 Euro und ausser ein Schnelleinstiegsheft ,Lizenzkey ,Medium und etwas Papier Inkl. Box ist da nicht viel .Für 40 Euro hingegen kriegst 2 DVD`s wo mehre Distributionen drauf sind und 1200 Seiten gedrucktes Papier. Sollte jedem der mit dem Gedanken spielt eine Überlegung Wert sein. 
damit sollte auch alles was du wissen musst und solltest darüber abgehandelt sein .Scripte wie wo und was verfassen was darf man was nicht ,Rechte erstellen ändern und verändern, Grundlagen,Praxis,Kommandoreferenz und und und 

Greez Nugget. 


PS: Das genannte Buch hab ich hier auf dem Arbeitsplatz stehen .Mittlerweile ists schon etwas abgegriffen ,will es auch heute nicht mehr missen !. Vieles Wissenswertes und auch zu meiner Zertifizerung zu Linux hab ich aus diesem Buch !!!.


----------



## JayxG (25. November 2009)

*AW: F@h Autostart-Script für openSUSE/ (X)ubuntu gesucht!?*

@Bauer87: das F@h-Projekt ist seit 2006 ein "standalone" DC-Projekt, arbeitet seitdem unabhängig vom BOINC-Netzwerk- iwie gab es da wohl Probleme mit dem Clienten

Hallo Nugget,

danke schonmal für den tollen Buch-Tip  das werd ich mir DEFINITIV zulegen  denn wie du bereits erwähnt hast, ist die gedruckte Informationsform (welche ich auch noch aus meinen Anfängen mit MS-DOS & Win 3.11 kenne xD) wesentlich hilfreicher & zum grössten Teil auch besser verständlich als die "bruchstückhaften" Infos welche die Online-wikis so bieten.

PS: neben der Teilnahme am Folding@home-Projekt verfolgt man mit der Zeit andere Interessen, als sich ständig die Freizeit mit dem "zocken" zu vertreiben, da kommt mir diese Wissenslektüre gerade richtig 

Greetz Basti


----------



## Nugget100 (26. November 2009)

*AW: F@h Autostart-Script für openSUSE/ (X)ubuntu gesucht!?*



JayxG schrieb:


> @Bauer87: das F@h-Projekt ist seit 2006 ein "standalone" DC-Projekt, arbeitet seitdem unabhängig vom BOINC-Netzwerk- iwie gab es da wohl Probleme mit dem Clienten
> 
> Hallo Nugget,
> 
> ...



 Hallo JayxG

 Falls du nähere Infos doch noch brauchst hätte ich hier auch noch einen Literarischen hinweis für Linux. Dieses genannte und das folgende Buch steht bei mir in meinem Linux IT Regal ,neben den Büchern für die Linux zertifizierung LPIC-1 und 2 und noch anderen Büchern. 
Wenn man sich eltztendlich in einer Sache verfranzt hat oder reingefressen sieht oftmals mein Schreibtisch wie ein Haufen altpapier aus ,überall aufgeschlagene Bücher und Informations Ordner. Letztendlich aber hab ich bis jetzt alle meine Probleme großteils ohne Hilfe der Online Welt hinbekommen. Und das alleine zeigt mir das Bücher nach wie vor  unverzichtbar sind. . Hätte ich alles in der Online Welt gesucht ,würde ich heute noch mit den Problemen konfrontiert sein. 

Aber zurück zum Buchtip Nr. 2. 

Verlag: Addison-Wesley
Autor(en) : Michael Kofler 
Titel: Linux Studentenusgabe
Kategorie: Open Soure Libary 
ISBN: 978-3-8273-2752-9

Da sind auch 3 DVD `s dabei und kostet den gleichen Preis wie das Erstgenannte,also 39.90 Euro . Das Buch behandelt die Befehle in Linux und die Shells etwas genauer und Umfangreicher sowie geht auch hier auf die Optionen zu den Kommandos genauer ein. Im Grunde genommen kann man das Buch als eine art Erweiterung zum erstgenannten sehen. Beide zusammen können als Komplettes Kompendium  gelten ,da viele Bereiche des einen  dann beim anderen näher erklärt werden und umgekehrt. 
Muss zugeben das es auch eine ca. 1400 Seiten Dicke Schwarte ist und damit kannst locker nen Kollegen von dir erschalgen (Freie Wahl ! ,kleiner scherz am Rande). Ich hätte da noch ein Weiteres Buch aber das geht am Thema Vorbei .Es befasst sich mit Servern zu Linux ist nicht so dick ,geht aber auf deren Konfiguration ,Installation und Einrichtung ein Stück genauer ein wie die 2 genannten Bücher. Es befasst sich auch mit den Tools zu den entsprechenden Bereichen wie Domainverwaltung,DNS, E-Mail  ,etc. nur auf dem Niveau von Serverebene. 

Greez Nugget.


----------



## JayxG (30. November 2009)

*AW: F@h Autostart-Script für openSUSE/ (X)ubuntu gesucht!?*

Hi Nugget,

werde mich erstmal in das erst-genannte "Handbuch" reinlesen und ein wenig rumprobieren 
Nachdem man sich ein bissl besser mit der Materie vertraut gemacht hat, wird mit grösster Wahrscheinlichkeit dein 2. Buchtip folgen ...



Nugget100 schrieb:


> ... Wenn man sich eltztendlich in einer Sache verfranzt hat oder reingefressen sieht oftmals mein Schreibtisch wie ein Haufen altpapier aus ,überall aufgeschlagene Bücher und Informations Ordner.



xD ... solch ein "geordnetes Chaos" herrscht bei mir jetzt schon, und dass ohne die Sachbücher^^



Nugget100 schrieb:


> Aber zurück zum Buchtip Nr. 2.
> 
> Verlag: Addison-Wesley
> Autor(en) : Michael Kofler
> ...



auch hier danke ich dir für den Buchtip ... klingt wirklich sehr interessant und vielversprechend 



Nugget100 schrieb:


> Muss zugeben das es auch eine ca. 1400 Seiten Dicke Schwarte ist und damit kannst locker nen Kollegen von dir erschalgen (Freie Wahl ! ,kleiner scherz am Rande).



xDD ... sind aber dann mit dem ersten, zusammen ~2600 Seiten geballtes Wissen bzw. sehr gut investierte 80€ 

MfG Basti

@topic: ... to be continued ...


----------



## JayxG (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: F@h Autostart-Script für openSUSE/ (X)ubuntu gesucht!?*

... bin im hardwareluxx- F@h- Forum auf etwas gestossen, was ich momt. aus zeitlichen Gründen noch nicht probieren konnte- aber es euch nicht vorenthalten möchte 


> Unter Ubuntu (und Co. wahrscheinlich) gibt es das Paket Origami.



hier der Link zum Post ... einen grossen Dank hiermit gleich mal an 7even 

... und für die ungeduldigen  der direkte Link zur Anleitung

PS: werde, sobald die Zeit es zulässt- das auch mal unter SUSE testen ...


----------

